# [SOLVED] Wireless network unavailable



## xxd3d (Jul 22, 2010)

All my other stuff is connected to the internet (PSP, laptop, iPod) wirelessly but my computer can't seem to detect any networks at all.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Wireless network unavailable*

First:

Power Cycle everything . . Turn off the Modem, router and all pc's . . turn on the Modem and wait a few minutes for the lights to stabilize . . then turn on the router, then one pc at a time. See if you connect to the internet.

Then:

Remove all the stored wireless network profiles and search for the network again.

How to Remove Stored Wireless Network Profiles for XP, Vista, and Windows 7

Then: check your browser's settings, remove any proxy settings if foundhere's how.

Then:

with the pc connected to the router, Click on *Start* . . *Run* . . type *CMD* 

At the > prompt type type the following command: *IPCONFIG /ALL*


Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is NOT a space after the / in the following command.

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*. Come back here and Paste the results in a message.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.

then please Download and run this Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector, click the *Networks* link on the upper left and paste a screen shot of that screen here. Note that this application requires NET Framework to run. If you get an error about a missing function, download and install NET Framework.


To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the _*Alt*_ key and press the *PrtScn* key. Open the Windows PAINT application and _*Paste*_ the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the _*Manage Attachments*_ button to upload it here.


----------



## xxd3d (Jul 22, 2010)

*Re: Wireless network unavailable*

I forgot to mention I reinstalled my operating system. But I did back up the drivers with Double Driver.

The power cycle didn't work. My wireless network adapter is "Realtek RTL8185 54M Wireless Lan Network Adapter". The other one is "Intel(R) PRO/1000 MT Network connection". 

Dell Optiplex GX260


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Wireless network unavailable*

In Device Manager, are there any yellow question marks or exclamation points?

To access Device Manager:

Go Start > Run > Type in *devmgmt.msc* > Press Enter.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Wireless network unavailable*

Please post the rest of the requested information from post #2


----------



## xxd3d (Jul 22, 2010)

*Re: Wireless network unavailable*


```
Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.


C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

        Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : chino
        Primary Dns Suffix  . . . . . . . :
        Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
        IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes
        WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 3:

        Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
        Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/1000 MT Network Connection
        Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-08-74-F6-96-C2

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection 4:

        Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
        Description . . . . : Realtek RTL8185 54M Wireless LAN Network Adapter
        Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-21-27-D5-52-A2
```
It's WinXP, skinned


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Wireless network unavailable*



Coolfreak said:


> In Device Manager, are there any yellow question marks or exclamation points?
> 
> To access Device Manager:
> 
> Go Start > Run > Type in *devmgmt.msc* > Press Enter.


----------



## xxd3d (Jul 22, 2010)

*Re: Wireless network unavailable*

No yellow question marks or exclamation points. 

Things I've tried - Uninstalling the driver in device manager and letting windows rediscover it.

Sorry for responding slowly. This is because my brother takes his laptop to work.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Wireless network unavailable*

What Brand and model is this laptop? . . many have their proiprietary software to enable devices


----------



## xxd3d (Jul 22, 2010)

*Re: Wireless network unavailable*

It's a desktop PC. The model doesn't come with a wireless card, but the one I bought came with one.
Brand - Dell 
Model - Optiplex GX260


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Wireless network unavailable*

Well . . looks like it has failed . . They are fairly cheap these days, I would buy a new one


----------



## xxd3d (Jul 22, 2010)

*Re: Wireless network unavailable*

It worked a few hours before though. Right before I reinstalled XP.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Wireless network unavailable*

Did you install the drivers for the wireless card after reinstalling?

Not ssure what "skinned " is, but it may be skinned of Wireless Zero Configuration service . . is it enabled?


----------



## xxd3d (Jul 22, 2010)

*Re: Wireless network unavailable*

Nice one.

Yes, I restored all my drivers using double driver after the re-installation. 

Wireless Zero Configuration is enabled. It says started and it's on automatic.

I just noticed every time I uninstall the Realtek Driver the number after Wireless Network Connections "#" goes up 1. Is that normal?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Wireless network unavailable*

Try to download the newest drivers rather than use the old ones . . delete all the wireless connections and start over


----------



## xxd3d (Jul 22, 2010)

*Re: Wireless network unavailable*

I've done that using this link.

```
http://www.realtek.com/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=1&PFid=1&Level=6&Conn=5&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false&Downloads=true#RTL8185L
```


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Wireless network unavailable*

Have you tried using the UI package along with the driver?


----------



## xxd3d (Jul 22, 2010)

*Re: Wireless network unavailable*

I'm pretty sure I lost whatever the UI Package is. I've had this computer for quite a long time now.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Wireless network unavailable*

Look at the wireless card and post back the Brand and Model


----------



## xxd3d (Jul 22, 2010)

*Re: Wireless network unavailable*

PCI\ VEN_10EC&DEV_8185 led to Realtek RTL8185 802.11a/b/g (PCI 2.2)


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Wireless network unavailable*

The manufacturer may have proprietary drivers . . look at the card


----------



## xxd3d (Jul 22, 2010)

*Re: Wireless network unavailable*

Uh so I have to open up my computer and look for the card?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Wireless network unavailable*

That is the best way to confirm the Brand and Model


----------



## xxd3d (Jul 22, 2010)

*Re: Wireless network unavailable*

I'm able to connect to the internet if I boot Windows 7. But my computer's not able to find network on XP. Why is that? I'm dual booting. I don't want to use Win7 cause the computer's hardware is to outdated for it and it runs slow.

I'll try to open up my computer


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Wireless network unavailable*

Have you loaded XP dirivers for the network card?


----------



## xxd3d (Jul 22, 2010)

*Re: Wireless network unavailable*

The Win7 one is on a separate partition it's a fresh install it has no drivers for the hardware.

I located the Wireless adapter. Here's random stuff around the adapter.

```
FFC ID: TE7WN353G
NT-PCI54M
```
There's also a chip that says

```
RTL8185L
84795S1
L818D TAIWAN
```


```
FOXCONN L S-36
```


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: Wireless network unavailable*

You don't have the correct driver installed for your network card. Try installing this one.


----------



## xxd3d (Jul 22, 2010)

*Re: Wireless network unavailable*

Thanks Fred. That driver worked. Old Rich, thanks for your time and effort to try to solve my problem.


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: Wireless network unavailable*

Great, problem solved?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Wireless network unavailable*

Well done Fred!!


----------

